# Really need help with destructive 8 month old!!!



## Negasius (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi everyone! I'm having a big issue with one of my dogs and was wondering if anyone could advise. Here's all the info i can think of! :

I currently live with my partner and 2 dogs in a rented house with a garden. My older dog is a calm, brilliantly behaved rescue patterdale cross of about 1.5 years. We got her at 6 months old. Our other dog, Gizmo, and the cause of the post is a (we suspect) spaniel cross greyhound who is 8 months old. We got him at 8 weeks old from our local rescue shelter. Our problem is he is incredibly destructive and forgets his house training when we are not around.

We are at our wits end after he has damaged an incredible amount of our belongings (a brief list of which includes : the kitchen floor, the living room carpet, the landing carpet, 2 pairs of pajama bottoms, 1 cardigan, a whole pot of pens, 1 glass, heaps and heaps of papers, drawings and work of mine, one pair of shoes and countless dog beds.) Most of this we cannot afford to replace. We've tried everything we can think of and nothing is helping. My partner at this stage openly admits to strongly disliking him and wants him gone and so this is my desperate attempt to resolve the situation. 

Here's a day in the life of gizmo to try and give some perspective of the situation

My partner wakes up between 5 and 6am and Gizmo is awake and we can hear him running around downstairs (we have a babygate blocking him off the stairs after the stair carpet incident... Downstairs is a small kitchen and our small living room so he gets the run of both. ) My partner gets up and lets him out for a wee. There will be a wee on the kitchen floor from the night. He gets fed a bowl of chappie dry chicken flavour. Before 8.30 am he is also let out for a poo and taken for a walk. At 8.30 we leave for work with no fuss at all. He is left with rawhide chews, toys and often a kong stuffed with peanut butter.

We come back from work at approximately 5.30pm and will be welcomed with 1-4 wees, nearly always in the kitchen so that's not too bad cause we can clean it up alright but quite often there will be a wee on the living room carpet or his pet bed. He doesnt often wee in the same place twice (apart from kitchen obv. ) There will also be some sort of destruction. Either he will have ripped up some of the lino in the kitchen/tore the edging off some of the rubber backed mats covering the already ripped away floor or tore up some of the living room carpet. Also anything he can manage to get his paws on either from the desk in our living room or the counters in the kitchen (he can easily look onto/put his front paws onto these) he will destroy. We keep them clear of all stuff due to this but if anything is ever left by accident then it's history! 

We then clear up all this mess, ignoring him the whole time, and then we take him on the feild behind our house for 30 minutes where he is left off the lead and we throw a frisbee for him so he gets a really good run. When we get back in we feed him another bowl of chappie dry food. During the evening he is the perfect dog, he goes to the door when he needs the toilet and sits quietly/plays quietly with our toys or other dog. This is the same when we're off work and at home, he is perfectly behaved but if we go out even for 10 minutes there'll be a wee waiting for us. When it comes to bedtime we clear everything off the surfaces again as if there's anything in the sink he will lick at it or pull it out but he doesnt usually bother with other stuff at night. He will have one wee in the kitchen nearly every night. Then the cycle repeats. 

I apologise for the length of this post. I really hope someone can help us cause i love him alot and he is so dependant on our other dog and us that i feel rehoming him could really cause him some issues. I understand we do work full time and that's not ideal but at the moment we have no choice but we are in the process of setting up our own business which would mean my partner works from home and hopefully then it'll be alot easier. I'm at my wits end as as i mentioned my partner has had enough and we have no more money for repairs. My birthday is this week and i'm having to ask for replacement flooring instead of something nice  Also as we live in rented accomodation we are allowed our dogs on the condition that he does not soil/damage anything and if they do then we must replace it obviously. 

Please no comments about how cruel i am for having a dog whilst i'm working. If you say nothing i'll have no more ideas and then i'll have to move on to rehoming him so then you people that think i'm so cruel will be happy 

Thanks so much in advance for any comments and i'll be happy to give any more info you might need!
Sam xxx


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Negasius said:


> Hi everyone! I'm having a big issue with one of my dogs and was wondering if anyone could advise. Here's all the info i can think of! :
> 
> I currently live with my partner and 2 dogs in a rented house with a garden. My older dog is a calm, brilliantly behaved rescue patterdale cross of about 1.5 years. We got her at 6 months old. Our other dog, Gizmo, and the cause of the post is a (we suspect) spaniel cross greyhound who is 8 months old. We got him at 8 weeks old from our local rescue shelter. Our problem is he is incredibly destructive and forgets his house training when we are not around.
> 
> ...


I don't think you are cruel to have a dog whilst working (I work & have 2 dogs) but I do think exopecting an 8th old pup to hold on from 8.30am until 5.30pm is completely unrealistic.

You need to go back to basics with toilet training him - does he have a crate?
I would also say to get a neighbour/family member or dog walker to come induring the day to take him out as even if a dog can hold on all that time it wouldn't be comfortable

I haven't had a pup (both mine were older) but my sisters pup sounds pretty much the same - despite her being at home & giving him (undivided) attentions some days he has managed to destroy the kitchen lino, eaten her husbands wallet (complete with £100 in it!), eaten holes in chairs, etc

It may be just a 'normal' thing for im to do or he may be bored. You need to clear all your stuff away ALL the time - it is unrealistic to expect him to 'know' not to chew it.

It sounds like you need to build up the time you are out of the house gradually so he is less anxious. Sorry i can't give you any more advice (I'm a novice dog owner myself) but hoepfully someone who has more experience of pups will be able to give you some tips


----------



## Negasius (Apr 28, 2011)

Sorry, i should've added about that! I don't expect him to hold it up and dont mind if he only has one wee in the right spot in the kitchen (where his newspaper used to be, we cant leave down paper or puppy pads tho cause he eats them.) 

We don't have a crate for him as we have 2 dogs and i dont want to crate her and wasnt sure if he'd cope on his own without her. Also the only place to put a crate large enough for him would be in the middle of our living room which wouldnt be too practical  

I don't feel comfortable enough to ask/let any of my neighbours into my house during the day and the only member of my family who is home often enough would be my grandmother but she would not want that sort of commitment as she likes her free and varied schedule! 

Thanks for your reply tho!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

I agree with Cleo - it's unreasonable to expect him to hold on all day and not have accidents. The fact that you work isn't a problem, but you do need to get someone to let him out during the day to toilet and also to stop him being quite so bored and therefore destructive.

I would strongly suggest a crate too. I started crating Kenzie at 5 months so it's not too late to start at 8 months. When she's in her crate she can't destroy anything and it helped immensly with her toilet training. She did have the occasional accident in her crate, but I wouldn't hesitate in crating from the beginning if I had another puppy.

Obviously though you can't leave a puppy in a crate for 8 hours while you work.

Hope you can find a solution here. He isn't a bad dog, he's just doing what puppies do


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi.
You may not like this, but I believe that you're leaving an 8month old pup alone for far too long. Apart from the toilet issues he must be bored witless, it's hardly suprising that he's causing damage.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

Negasius said:


> Sorry, i should've added about that! I don't expect him to hold it up and dont mind if he only has one wee in the right spot in the kitchen (where his newspaper used to be, we cant leave down paper or puppy pads tho cause he eats them.)
> 
> We don't have a crate for him as we have 2 dogs and i dont want to crate her and wasnt sure if he'd cope on his own without her. Also the only place to put a crate large enough for him would be in the middle of our living room which wouldnt be too practical
> 
> ...


Sorry I didn't see your reply before I posted mine.

I'm afraid without someone coming to see him in the middle of the day and without crating I don't see too many solutions to your situation.

Could you stretch to getting a dog walker for an hour a day? Can you or your partner come home for lunch? Could he go to 'doggy daycare'?

At 8 months he should be able to go throughout the night without toileting, but if he's allowed to go to the toilet inside during the day, how does he know he shouldn't at other times?


----------



## Negasius (Apr 28, 2011)

At present we're really stretched as it is and could not afford a dog walker. There's really no one i could ask in except my next door neighbour but i don't know her well so do not feel comfortable asking such a commitment plus you never know what they'd do whilst in the house!! Also we work 15 miles away and only have 30 mins lunch so cannot visit him during the day. As i said we hopefully will be working from home soon (or else being unemployed as we both work in the same place and have been told recently that it's likely we'll be being made redundant within the next month.) 

I understand i'm not presenting any decent options and probably sound like i'm being difficult!  i'm just lost and really dont want to have to rehome him. 

Thanks again for the replies xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't think you're being difficult - you obviously care about him. I just don't know what else to suggest I'm afraid. Hopefully someone else will be along with an idea.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Agree with McKenzie I really don't know nwhat else to suggest as I think the only option you have is to have someone come in during the day.

It will be so difficult to completely toliet train him if some times he is 'allowed' to wee but sometimes not.

I hope you can sort something out soon.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Can you get a dog flap for the back door? Then at least he can play in the garden.


----------



## Negasius (Apr 28, 2011)

I'd love to get a dog flap but it's a patio door! You can't put dog flaps in those right...? The other side would be better but the front garden has a very low wall they could jump over plus it's on the street so people would be like, i could crawl through that BIG ASS dog flap.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Is there no way you could have a longer lunch hour & make up time at the end of the day so you could come home at some point?


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Negasius said:


> I'd love to get a dog flap but it's a patio door! You can't put dog flaps in those right...? The other side would be better but the front garden has a very low wall they could jump over plus it's on the street so people would be like, i could crawl through that BIG ASS dog flap.


You CAN get a dog flap inserted into glass. I've had dog flaps in glass doors before.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Ask Glass : Dog flaps fitted in french windows | Dog flaps fitted in Patio Doors | Dog flaps in double glazing | Dog flaps isnattled itno french windows


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

So have we though & it looked great .... until the whole glass pane shattered everywhere one day when Toby went through it. I am still finding glass shards months afterwards. I feel sick thinking of what could have happended if the pane had fell on him


----------



## Negasius (Apr 28, 2011)

Omg Cleo, that must've been awful for you. Did toby not manage to step in any of it? If not that was lucky for you! 

Also, i don't think my landlady would approve of a dog flap in the glass pane. I'd probably have to replace the door when i move out then and god knows how much they are! Also i don't think i can afford to have one installed :S workmen always seem to be so very very expensive!! 

I wouldn't be allowed a longer lunchbreak. They begrudge giving us 30 mins (even tho most of the time we dont even take them and just eat whilst it's quiet in the shop) and we're not paid for that.

I'm really sorry to throw down every suggestion i'm getting  i'm not being difficult i promise!! xxx


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Did you work full time when you got him?


----------



## Negasius (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes but i was working in another branch of the shop which was 5 minutes away from my house so could easily come home and it took an hour off the day from not travelling so far. That store closed down tho so we were moved to this one which is 15 miles away  and now this ones closing down too!!!


----------



## tjk (Sep 1, 2010)

is it possible he is anxious being left ? as you said he is fine while you are there, also is he neutered ?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Negasius said:


> Omg Cleo, that must've been awful for you. Did toby not manage to step in any of it? If not that was lucky for you!
> 
> Also, i don't think my landlady would approve of a dog flap in the glass pane. I'd probably have to replace the door when i move out then and god knows how much they are! Also i don't think i can afford to have one installed :S workmen always seem to be so very very expensive!!
> 
> ...


Both dogs were fine - luckily. We have now had another dog flap installed but had to get a new frame for tyhe window - bottom half upvc with the dog flap installed & divider then glass on top. Cost us £400  so quite expensive but as it's our own property (& we have no intention of ever moving) it was worth it.

If you can't afford a dog walker or get someone to pop in then your only options are: to try & manage this by working on his separation anxiety & keeping eberything out of his reach, get another job that is closer to home or more flexible or rehome him if he is so distressed.


----------



## Negasius (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it could be seperation anxiety as he never even attempts anything when we are home. He is literally a star dog. However he does follow us around a lot and if we go upstairs and close the baby gate behind us he will cry and cry until we reappear. Also he whines quite a lot for attention and often tries to get on our knee (which is quite uncomfortable seeing as he's 25kg plus!) I've looked up seperation anxiety a few times and I get the whole leaving for short time and coming back but wouldn't doing this around leaving for work aswell confuse him? Hopefully as I've mentioned at least one of us will hopefully be working from home soon so we'll have more time to help him with this. Also we keep everything out of his reach and hopefully will be getting laminate put down now which shouldn't be so edible! My partner is scared he'll start on the sofa now for lack of options tho!! Has anyone had any successful experience of curing this sort of seperation anxiety? xxx


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I found these few links for you that may be useful - have look around on here there's bound to be other threads that will be beneficial.

Hope you can sort something out

Dog Behaviour Problems: Your dog's behaviour - Being left alone

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/75317-housetraining-your-pup-older-dog.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/112552-how-help-dog-separation-anxiety.html


----------



## Negasius (Apr 28, 2011)

Well my partner's worst nightmare came true yesterday. We came home and found Gizmo had ripped open one of the cushions on the arm of the chair and shredded the foam inside. We're now crapping ourselves he's going to destroy the actual sofa (which we havent even paid my mother back for yet!!! ) Also i woke up before and in the time gizmo had been alone since my partner went to work and i came downstairs (3 hours maybe?) he had had two huge poos and a wee. 

At my wits end and absoloutely don't know what to do. I love him and keep trying everything i can think of but i just dont know what else to do. Is he just so annoyed at living here? he's such a wimp of a dog and relies on our other dog so much... I feel rehoming him would be heartbreaking for him and he's not certain of other dogs so surely him in a kennel beside hundreds of barking dogs at the rescue shelter would be torture. Omg i just seriously do not know what to do...


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

What did you do about it, after your first post?


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

It's not 'separation anxiety' as such. It is loneliness - 9 hours is too long. Dogs are sociable beings and you are expecting him to endure solitary confinement and not to amuse himself or mess. Sorry, I know you don't want to hear it but you should consider rehoming the dog to someone who can give him the time and company he needs or get someone to look after him for part of the day at least. Rehoming will not be heartbreaking for him - you would be surprised at how quickly dogs can adjust to a new home, especially one where they have the time for him. It will make you feel guilty but remember that rehoming ion your case is a brave thing to do and would be done for the dogs sake.

To be honest, I would feel more guilty about expecting the impossible and leaving a dog for such a long time so often. 

I don't mean to be harsh but people here have suggested solutions that you have not or are unable to, implement.


----------



## Negasius (Apr 28, 2011)

We have made sure to have high energy play sessions with him at evening to wear him out more. When he goes to the toilet outside now we go crazy with praise as you would when first training a pup. The shops been quiet so we've been leaving as early as possible and rushing home each day to attempt to minimise the time he is left alone. On my days off i've been popping out at short intervals to try and get him used to being alone however this is difficult as i feel it doesnt have the true effect when you do the leaving him for short periods of time training and then the next day you're gone for 8 hours again. I know it's not much but i have no one who can visit them during the day


----------



## Negasius (Apr 28, 2011)

If i do rehome him then will my other dog not feel lonely when he is gone then? We had her for nearly a year prior to Gizmo and she was always fine but will she be alright if he suddenly dissapears? And will Gizmo not be lost without her when he's first rehomed. Sorry to be such a whinge but i panic about them just thinking of it


----------



## Steff (Mar 28, 2011)

Im not sure what to suggest about the housetraining other than whats already been suggested, but when i first got Viva she was extremely destructive when left during the day. She ate my banisters, my skirting boards, sofa, window sill, a brick wall, wallpaper, letters, and so on. I believe hers was anxiety. She was kennelled for 3 weeks before i got her and at 18months old she'd already been to 4-5 foster homes. 
I brought her a kong, rawhides, meaty filled bones and a buster foodcube. When i left her i put them in different places around the area she was in and also hid small treats around like in her toy box, under her bed, or placed them on the stairs etc. I also brought from Pets at home some training spray stuff called canac pet behave spray, it was horrid tasting and smelling (if you get some hold your breath when you spray it lol) and i would spray it on whatever she was likely to chew. I also left a radio on for her. She gradually stopped the chewing. On the days she chewed i would ignore her when i got home and the days she didnt i would give her extra fuss. I would be able to work out if she'd chewed something i moment i walked in as she would sit right up to the door and hunch her back, so im guessing one of the old fosterers may have smacked her whenever she had chewed. Hope this helps and i hope you find a solution soon


----------



## Negasius (Apr 28, 2011)

Thank you Steph, we've been doing that too tho i havent tried a combination of kongs and rawhides and the fancy food toy things. Our vet told us to rotate toys. Do you think giving him them all at once would help? It's nice to know someone's had some sucess and i'm glad it worked out for you. Also the frustrating thing is it's only a matter of weeks til we're laid off and we're in the process of setting up our own business so within less than a month we might be home all the time!


----------



## Mistyweather (Jan 11, 2009)

Is it necessary that he has the run of the living room as well as the kitchen?

And,m is rehoming him such a bad thing. We had a pup that was so active and boisterous that our poor old dog couldn't cope with her. He became a recluse, only coming downstairs to go in the garden and he was so miserable. Our daughter knew someone else wth a hyper active dog, who also made the older dog miserable, and this lady took our pup/adolescent for 24 hours and everything was magic, so she decided to keep her. The two boisterous young dogs play with each other constantly giving her older dog some peace and quiet and our old boy became his usual self again. It was an awful wrench, giving her up but we see her now and then and she is having a ball. So, it is worth considering rehoming in my opinion.


----------



## Negasius (Apr 28, 2011)

Our kitchen is really small and he can open the door


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Can you put a bolt at the top?


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi Negasius, firstly welcome to the forum!

Having read through the thread I'm trying to "think outside the box" to come up with some suggestions for you... hopefully, some or all may be of help.

One thing you may not have considered is diet - lots of people find that certain foods make their dogs hyper or "difficult" and a fair few behaviour issues can be helped by a change of diet in these cases. 

You say you feed Bakers - this has cereals as the main ingredient (rather than meat), plus sugars and additives etc - so its very possibly making the dog worse! It may well be worth switching to a better quality food (preferably one without so many cereals and additives). It might cost you more but you may find you need to feed less. Something like Fish4Dogs, Orijen, etc would be my first choice. Otherwise just have a look at some of the threads in the nutrition section or do your own research online and try to find a food you could afford (taking differences in amounts needed into account). Better quality food going in can also mean less poo coming out!

Obviously you don't want to switch straight from one food to another - you should do it gradually so as not to upset his tummy.

On a similar note - I'm surprised at 8 months he is still weeing overnight. What time is "bedtime" and is this when he has his last wee? It may be worth taking up the water bowl before going to bed and seeing if that makes a difference to the weeing overnight.

Whilst on the subject of food; how is he fed? In a food bowl?
If this is the case, I would ditch the bowl and feed him all of his meals in a more interesting way. This could be in one of the many treat dispensing toys, or by scattering it around the garden or even the kitchen. This way it will take him longer to eat it (keeping him occupied for longer) as well as making him use his brain.

That brings me onto toys for when he is left. 
You say you leave him with toys, including stuffed kongs - may I ask what sort of toys, how many etc?

Rotating toys is great as it helps to maintain novelty value - but even the best toy isn't going to hold a dogs interest for 9 hours! I would strongly suggest investing in far more - as wide a variety as possible. There is a huge range available - at least half a dozen types of kongs, tug-a-jug, dog pyramid, various activity balls ranging from easy to more comlicated, buster cubes, etc. And that's without the usual chews like rawhides and nylabones.

There are also "free" toys you can make if you don't mind the mess. For example, wrapping tiny treats or bits of dry food into layers of newspaper (like kids pass the parcel) so he has to sip open the paper to get to them all. Or putting treats, or the treat dispensing toys, into empty cardboard boxes for him to get out. Obviously these things will result in lots of shredded paper and cardboard - but rather that than shredded sofas and carpets!
If you want to try this sort of thing start fairly easy - eg let him see you drop a treat into an open cardboard box for him to get. Then fold the box closed so he has to open it, etc.

You can also (if you can find and afford one) buy automated kong dispensing units - these work like automated feeders - you put the kongs inside and the device will open to release the kong later. Using something like this you could ensure the dog gets a distraction throughout the day - rather than just exhausting all his toys first thing in the morning and spending the afternoon bored.

I would suggest giving his breakfast in one or two toys, plus at least one stuffed kong type toy, plus at least one or two "other" interactive toy - say a nylabone or a frozen carrot. (Kongs can also be frozen to make them last longer) For added variety you can also vary the filling you use.

I personally feel there may be two issues at play in this case... obviously the dog is bored and / or distressed while you are at work - but it could also be the case that his behavioural needs are not being met generally, and that he needs more to do. By behavioural needs I basically mean exercise and mental stimulation - fulfilling his natural drives.
My main questions therefore are:

How much exercise does he get? (You said 30 minutes pm, how long is the am walk?) 
What play does he get - is it just frisbee or does he play anything else?
What training does he get?

I think it would benefit all concerned if Gizmo were given more of all these three things.

As he is only 8 months, the usual rule of 5 mins exercise per month of life means he should be exercised up to 40 minutes at a time, so I won't suggest going for more than that just yet (although long term I might!)

If possible, try to get both his am and pm walks up to 40 minutes, and make them interesting. Don't spend the whole time just playing frisbee - do other stuff too, like going to different places for him to explore and sniff and meet other dogs, or doing some training exercises, or playing different games.

More importantly though is training - exercising his brain will wear him out far more than exercising his body - so up the training. I would suggest adding in at least one short training session every morning (even if its only 5 minutes), and aim to do at least 15 minutes training every evening (either one 15 blcok, or three sets of 5 minutes). You can use the time to do anything - teach him some new tricks, improve on existing training (eg longer stays, more accurate sits). Anything that is fun (clicker training is GREAT!) and makes him think.
Adding some training to his walks will also help to "proof" him around distractions - so try adding a few random recals and sits etc into walks, or add in a short training session while on the field.

You can also try out some new games with him, to tap in to some of his other drives. These could be things like finding a "lost" toy (that you dropped or threw out of his sight), tug games, etc.

For the toiletting issues - I agree with the others that expecting a dog to "hold it" for 9 hours is unfair. However, I would still go back to basics with his housetraining - taking him at regular intervals, and rewarding him handsomely when he toilets outside - maybe treats as well as lots of praise. On top of that, as he has accidents frequently - please consider a serious and thorough clean of your home - think "How Clean Is Your House"!! Hoover, clean, use a steam cleaner if you have one or can borrow one, and then use either biological washing powder or a pet cleaning product. You want to remove every last trace, every faint whiff of wee or poo as these will only encourage him to use the same plae again.

Finally, you mentioned that you have read about separation anxiety and understand the concept of systematic desensitisation, but don't want to confuse him by doing ti one day then going back to work the next. That is absolutely correct - for the desensitisation to work you need to be able to not leave the dog longer than he can cope with.

Therefore, my strongest suggestion is for you and your parnter to take some time off work (separately to give you more time overal) to really work on this.

It needs to be done very gradually and carefully, but long term should make a difference. 

That's all I can think of for now - sorry it was so long!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i agree with most of what Collette has said, his diet is really poor, dogs on bakers wont have great bowels ,the one thing i personally dont agree with though is removing his water bowl at night.

could you build a pen for him in the garden? it can be done easily and really cheaply.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

The other thing i forgot to mention - if his behaviour is indeed distress based, it might be worth trying some calmatives, such as a DAP diffuser or spray, or Rescue Remedy in his water.

(I'm not really big on the idea of witholding water myself, but having heard it recommended by some people I trust I've come round to the the idea that maybe it isn't bad as I think.)


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

CarolineH said:


> It's not 'separation anxiety' as such. It is loneliness - 9 hours is too long. Dogs are sociable beings and you are expecting him to endure solitary confinement and not to amuse himself or mess. Sorry, I know you don't want to hear it but you should consider rehoming the dog to someone who can give him the time and company he needs or get someone to look after him for part of the day at least. Rehoming will not be heartbreaking for him - you would be surprised at how quickly dogs can adjust to a new home, especially one where they have the time for him. It will make you feel guilty but remember that rehoming ion your case is a brave thing to do and would be done for the dogs sake.
> 
> To be honest, I would feel more guilty about expecting the impossible and leaving a dog for such a long time so often.
> 
> I don't mean to be harsh but people here have suggested solutions that you have not or are unable to, implement.


I totally agree. He is too young to be left so long. You cannOt expect a dog so young to cope.

Crating is not an option as anymore than 4 hours, IMO is cruel.

I know it's tough and I sympathise with you x


----------



## dawn morland (May 5, 2011)

It seems like lots of people have given you loads of great advice but only you know what is the right thing to do for your dog. If that turns out to be a new home, it doesn't have to be a bad thing for either dog. I have just taken on an 8 month old Collie X/GSP (I am her fourth home) & she has settled in straight away with me & my three dogs. The family I picked her up from absolutely adored her and were willing to do the best thing for the dog by giving her the best home. If you truly believe in whatever decision you make (& don't let yourself feel bad about making a really tough decision) then both dogs will cope with the new situation. I am sure you will receive lots of other advice but I am sure you will have the courage to do the right thing. I wish you all the best.


----------



## Steff (Mar 28, 2011)

Colette said:


> Hi Negasius, firstly welcome to the forum!
> 
> Having read through the thread I'm trying to "think outside the box" to come up with some suggestions for you... hopefully, some or all may be of help.
> 
> ...


Brilliant post! :thumbup1:

Forgot to add to my other post i also changed Vivas food, i realised she would become very hyperactive after her food. I changed her over onto Arden Grange and noticed the difference very quickly, she calmed down alot, also her coat etc improved. Her behaviour is very effected by food  especially when she goes to my mums and they give her loads of tip bits :


----------



## Negasius (Apr 28, 2011)

Just a quick post to reply to questions asked as i'm actually off to bed atm! 
Jorbeth: We could bolt the kitchen door but the kitchen is so small i feel unfair putting him in there. 
Collette: First of all thank you for such a wonderfully detailed post. I'm going to sit and note down everything you've said (along with others ofc) and try and work through everything. Did i say i fed bakers? I must've by accident in one of my posts after the first one. We fed bakers originally but changed to chappie dry food and found that helped  We go to bed between 10pm to 12am and his last wee is immediately before we go up to bed. We feed him in a bowl, yes. We tried to scattering it around the floor to make him eat slower but hadnt considered a treat ball. The only thing is our other dog feels the treat ball is all hers and when we put it down it often causes squabbles and Gizmo getting a good nip when he tries to get it back. Should we maybe put him in a room on his own to get his dinner out of the ball? He has squeaky toys, rope toys, balls, rawhides and the kongs ofc. Usually about 10 toys, we usually just buy whatevers on sale as they like to play tug/chew them alot so we keep replacing the broken ones. We had considered the cardboard box idea! The only thing being he will probably eat the cardboard aswell as he has a taste for paper etc. Would this not be harmful to him? His morning walk is only 10 minutes and the evening walk usually averages on 30 mins. In the evening we play tug with him or throw toys for him and then our other dog will get interested and we let her take over. Then when they lose interest we'll start them back up again  He just gets the odd bit of obidience training but to be honest i've never done anything regularly. I just got a book on dog training for my birthday though so i'll make sure i do 15 minutes every day working my way slowly through the book  
Noushka: We could i suppose but my concerns would be what if the weather turned. Also we'd probably want to leave him with our other dog and she's capable of jumping over our 6ft fence if she sees people/dogs she wants to be with! Wouldnt he be distressed alone? Also i dunno if this is relevant but our house backs onto a field around which is a public walkway and what if he got stolen ??  
Everyone keeps suggesting rehoming so i've put him up on a couple of websites as my partner has had enough now and everyone keeps advising it. However i am going to continue with the training and advice everyone has been offering and pray he doesn't destroy anything too badly/ anybody enquires/ the training is effective. 
Thanks again for all the great replies so far  <3


----------



## Negasius (Apr 28, 2011)

If training is effective then I will remove the adverts* I meant to say at the end of that post! Oops.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

The training may be a long slow process; you really need to commit either way I think to fully benefit from what will be fairly hard work.


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

He needs to go for a longer run before you go to work, 10 minutes is not enough when you expect him to settle all day and not get up to anything after sleeping all night. Set your alarm half an hour earlier and take him out with his frisbee, it will help relieve his frustrations.


----------

